# Brochettes of Melon, Prosciutto, and Fresh Mozzarella



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

This is also a good one

*Brochettes of Melon, Prosciutto, and Fresh Mozzarella* 

    1/2 cup olive oil
   1/3 cup (packed) fresh basil leaves plus sprigs for garnish
   1 medium shallot, quartered 

    1 small (about 2-pound) cantaloupe, halved crosswise, seeded, cut into 6   wedges, peeled
   6 small fresh water-packed mozzarella balls or one 8-ounce ball, * drained
   6 thin slices prosciutto, cut in half lengthwise, gathered into ruffle
   6 8-inch wooden skewers 

    Using on/off turns; puree olive oil, 1/3 cup basil, and shallot in   processor until basil and shallot are finely chopped. 

 Cut each cantaloupe wedge crosswise in half. If using large mozzarella ball, trim and cut into 6 cubes. Alternate 1 melon piece, 1 piece ruffled prosciutto, 1 mozzarella ball or cube, 1 more prosciutto piece, and 1 more melon piece on each skewer. (Can be prepared 2 hours ahead; cover and refrigerate. Bring to room temperature 15 minutes before serving.) 

    Arrange skewers on platter. Drizzle with basil oil and sprinkle with   cracked black pepper. Garnish with basil sprigs. 


 And another good one is -
 ANTIPASTO SALAD WITH BASIL DRESSING

 Roasted bell peppers, proscuitto, and olives are added to the classic Italian trio of tomatoes, mozzarella, and basil. Serve with plenty of crusty country bread. 

  2 large red bell peppers 
  1 cup (packed) fresh basil leaves
  1 garlic clove
  1/2 teaspoon salt
  3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
  1/2 pound thinly sliced proscuitto
  2 8-ounce balls fresh water-packed mozzarella cheese, drained, thinly sliced into rounds
  4 large tomatoes, thinly sliced
  6 hard-boiled eggs, shelled, sliced into 1/4-inch-thick rounds
  1/4 cup Kalamata olives or other brine-cured black olives, pitted, coarsely chopped 

 Char peppers directly over gas flame or under broiler until blackened on all sides. Enclose in paper bag; let stand 10 minutes. Peel, seed, and slice peppers thinly. 

 Combine basil leaves, garlic, and salt in processor and blend to coarse puree. With machine running, gradually blend in oil. Transfer basil oil to small bowl. (Peppers and basil oil can be made 1 day ahead. Cover separately and chill.) Arrange proscuitto around edge of platter. Arrange cheese slices within circle of proscuitto and tomatoes within circle of cheese. Tuck in egg slices; top with pepper strips. Sprinkle salad with olives; drizzle with some basil oil. Serve with remaining basil oil. 

  Makes 4-6 servings.

 NOTE: I did the hard boiled egg one time but that's it. They didn't add anything "special" to the dish and it's much simpler without them.


----------

